# Lucky Find?



## Jeffreywill99 (May 25, 2013)

Hi Newby here. I have a 1952 Schwinn Excelsior Serial number F57298. I live in the SF bay area. I'd like to have it restored. Any one know where I can get parts? Or anyone in my area do restorations? Anyone know what it may be worth in this condition or what its worth in pristine condition?

At minimum I'm looking for fender and chain guard.

Thanks for any help


----------



## schwinnderella (May 25, 2013)

Find fenders and a guard, clean it, grease it and ride it !


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 25, 2013)

You can find the parts here. Just be patient and check the for sale section of the forum, often.


----------



## bike (May 25, 2013)

*You can buy a restored one*

for (about) 1/2 of the cost of finding original parts and then having them restored- that is a cruiser- if it does not have sentimental value it is a total loss to restore
sorry if that sounds harsh but people are bummed when they get 4k+ in a +/-2k bike


----------



## Jeffreywill99 (May 25, 2013)

bike said:


> for (about) 1/2 of the cost of finding original parts and then having them restored- that is a cruiser- if it does not have sentimental value it is a total loss to restore
> sorry if that sounds harsh but people are bummed when they get 4k+ in a +/-2k bike




There is no sentimental value here. My daughter said she wanted a...fixie? I thought she meant old fixer upper.

You say it's a cruiser, but the badge says excelsior. Pardon my ignorance. I've seen 1952 panthers very similar and not finding much with the "excelsior" name. What is this bike?  I paid $600 for it. If I can find reproduced parts or someone that can restore it to get it in presentable condition. It doesn't have to be original just look good. I'd like to have it painted, the fenders, chain guard, book rack and any jewels it may have had.

Are you saying this bike is worth $2k as is? I'm willing to sell for a fair price. What would you do with it.

Thanks all for the reply

Question... The "tank" looks like it is damage (bent in from the forks. Maybe its how it was built. I can't really tell by looking at pictures on the internet. Do you know?


----------



## Aerocycle36 (May 25, 2013)

*Value*

You're trying to place a value on your bike because of a headbadge that can be bought off of ebay and installed in 5 minutes. Your bike does have some value and the 2 thousand dollars that was mentioned was after you spend 2500 dollars or more to restore it to original (READ; You will lose money trying to restore this bike for a profit) Your options are to #1, make a rider out of it and enjoy it,  #2  restore it and lose money,  #3 restore for your yourself with no intent of making a profit on it and just enjoy it. I don't know if you feel that you got a good deal on it or not for 600$, but I've bought several bikes that were in better shape than yours for 200 to 300 dollars, and even a COMPLETE Schwinn Phantom that is cosmetically in about the same shape as your bike for 450 dollars.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 25, 2013)

hello, no he did not mean it is a 2000 dollar bike as is. He meant that if yoi was going to restore it, that you would drop 4000 onto a bike that restored would only bring you 2000. The tank is repop and seat, painted rims, skiptooth crank and grips are not right fer that model. What you are talking about building is a B6. They came with Painted fenders ect.... now in regards to the excelsior badge, Schwinn used numerous badges on all their bikes. Schwinn bought out the excelsior motorcycle Co back in the day and kept using the name on their bike models. That badge, to my knowledge is the last excelsior badge design Schwinn used before switching to the all too common Schwinn scripted one. Google b6 and thats the bike you are looking for.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 25, 2013)

In the bicycle community, a "fixie" is a bike with a fixed gear hub. The condition of the bike has nothing to do with it. This wiki article will explain.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed-gear_bicycle


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 25, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> In the bicycle community, a "fixie" is a bike with a fixed gear hub. The condition of the bike has nothing to do with it. This wiki article will explain.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed-gear_bicycle




It can also refer to a fixer upper or rat rod or mixed up parts bike.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 25, 2013)

He needs to find out what his daughter meant by "fixie."


----------



## Larmo63 (May 31, 2013)

The "lucky" guy was the one who got someone to give him $600 for this bike.

Just sayin'...........


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 31, 2013)

*Pm sent...*



jeffreywill99 said:


> hi newby here. I have a 1952 schwinn excelsior serial number f57298. I live in the sf bay area. I'd like to have it restored. Any one know where i can get parts? Or anyone in my area do restorations? Anyone know what it may be worth in this condition or what its worth in pristine condition?
> 
> At minimum i'm looking for fender and chain guard.
> 
> Thanks for any help





im in your area...i can help you out...CHECK YOUR


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 2, 2013)

*I think*

I think he just wanted to make the bike look nice regardless of correct or not - and just wanted a basic idea of how much it would cost to do just that, make it look nice. Personally I would spend a few hundred on some parts and stick them on and leave it at that. It's pretty easy to find parts for those bikes if they just need to fit and look good.  Would chrome fenders be out of the question? That bike could look pretty nice with a few hundred bucks and the time.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 3, 2013)

*!*

Sorry to tell you this but the definition of a "fixie" is not a rat rod or a fixer upper ! It's any bike  that is turned into a single geared cruiser! Examples are alot if people are turning 3 speeds and old mountain bikes into single geared cruisers .


----------



## cyberpaull (Jun 3, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> The "lucky" guy was the one who got someone to give him $600 for this bike.
> 
> Just sayin'...........




Amen to that!


----------

